# two spent rounds in my glock case?



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

I found 2 spent rounds in a sealed small envelope in the case of my new glock.
Any ideas why the manufacture did this? Or is it proof that was test fired.
Just curious..........


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I think some states require it but I'm not sure why.
Some guns I've bought had them, some didn't.


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

mldollins said:


> I found 2 spent rounds in a sealed small envelope in the case of my new glock.
> Any ideas why the manufacture did this? Or is it proof that was test fired.
> Just curious..........


Your gun has been fingerprinted. They are required in some states, Maryland is one I am aware of. I think its easier for the manufacture to include it in all guns they distribute new as they don't know what state it will eventually be sold in.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Every S&W and Kimber hand gun that I've purchased in the last 5 to 10 years came with a spent cartridge shell in a paper envelope. I always thought it was included as proof that the handgun was test fired.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Ballistic fingerprinting. Interesting Youtube report about it from the NRA here: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAlixegkf0o[/ame]


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's actually pretty stupid with most semi autos since you can switch the "fingerprint" by simply changing the barrel.

More "feel good" regulations that serve no purpose other than to make it harder to obtain a firearm


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

All my recent purchases had them too. I asked and was told it was done and my new gun's firing characteristics were included in the national database when the initial sale to the store was made. Before I even bought it. Basically, if anyone is murdered and they retrieve the bullet or drop the shell or what not and they run it through that database, it will come up with the gun that matches and mine is one that is automatically compared.

Sort of like whenever they do a DNA test, my DNA is in there being run against it because the military took DNA and gave a receipt that said it was ONLY to be used for identifying remains, then promptly turned around and released into the CRIMINAL database.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

So buy a new barrel and firing pin..


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

My new handgun had one too - the guy at the store told me it would be used to identify my gun if it were used in a crime. I wasn't thrilled, but what can you do?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I was thinking it was proof that it had been test fired.... last pistola had something to that effect in the packet with the cartridge case...

"Why" would they give you the 'dna' proof bullet??? Wouldn't they keep it for themselves???

I'm sure criminals and assassins don't worry about such things... as they obtain their firearms in alternative channels (black market, thievery) and assassins get their firearms custom made, or physically alter the barrels (or use another barrel) and dispose of the 'shot barrel' and replace with the good.


----------



## Phalynx (Nov 3, 2005)

I believe they are only test fires. TX has no fingerprinting law and mine was test fired. They even tell you who did the firing.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well if it bothers you when you change the barrel and firing pin clean (as in a fine file or machine very litely) the breach face on your slide as thats part of the finger print of a semiauto then the finger printing law becomes entirly pointless, you know like picking up your brass as nessasry. Of course this demonstrates the level of knowledge our congress and state bring to problems.
Dutch


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i thought that they were included from the factory so that they could be filed not that they were automaticaly filed in most states there is no one to file them with.

like stated the print can be easily changed , and most states realize it's not worth the effort that one in 100000+ might turn up a hit and at what cost , most killers leave some other evidence or witness , or we wouldn't have such a high conviction rate now at least here there are very few unsolved murders , the only one i can think of still open over a year later, didn't involve a gun or someone might have heard or seen somthing.

maybe they should start getting prints on knifes , bats , 2x4's, and pipes it would be about as usefull.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's actually pretty stupid with most semi autos since you can switch the "fingerprint" by simply changing the barrel.
> 
> More "feel good" regulations that serve no purpose other than to make it harder to obtain a firearm


I agree that it's stupid but switching the barrel wouldn't change the firing pin and extracter markings on the casings. Those are also easy to change though.

It's especially stupid when according to the link Common Tater provided, there isn't enough computer power to effectively run searches in the database.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> i thought that they were included from the factory so that they could be filed not that they were automaticaly filed in most states there is no one to file them with.
> 
> like stated the print can be easily changed , and most states realize it's not worth the effort that one in 100000+ might turn up a hit and at what cost , most killers leave some other evidence or witness , or we wouldn't have such a high conviction rate now at least here there are very few unsolved murders , the only one i can think of still open over a year later, didn't involve a gun or someone might have heard or seen somthing.
> 
> maybe they should start getting prints on knifes , bats , 2x4's, and pipes it would be about as usefull.


So when Louisville Sluggers are outlawed, 
Only outlaws will have Louisville Sluggers??

I would think that the spent shell casing(s), would be proof that the weapon (handgun) had functioned as designed... 

Wouldn't you like to have that job, of firing new handguns all day long. Then picking up the brass, cleaning the weapon, and then you get to package it all up..

Yet one could buy replacement parts and switch out the barrel, firing pin, bolt, and the extractor from a semi-auto pistol. Or even an entire upper slide assembly, depending on the model of the pistol.

But that would not work on my Ruger GP-100 revolvers in .357 magnum that each came with a spent shell casing in their factory boxes.

I never have bought a new rifle or shotgun over the years, that came with a spent shell casing inside the factory box. Only handguns seem to come that way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> "Why" would they give you the 'dna' proof bullet??? Wouldn't they keep it for themselves???


Some states would require you give it to them in order to register the firearm in your name
As far as I know Maryland and New York are the only states so far that have implemented such a law, but since the gun manufacturers don't know where a particular firearm will be sold, they have to include the fired rounds with each gun.

I know Maryland was considering a repeal of their law, but I don't know the current status

http://www.the-eggman.com/writings/bfprint/index.html

http://www.jhsph.edu/bin/w/o/ballistic_fingerprinting.pdf


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

here regarding this. But, is anyone certain on this? If it is proof of test firing...that is great.

However, is there a ballistics database that my gun is now in?


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

The markings they use comes from the back of the shell, and the marks from the ejection process. Sam


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

radiofish said:


> So when Louisville Sluggers are outlawed,
> Only outlaws will have Louisville Sluggers??
> .


well it would be true wouldn't it 

i pointed this out as a reason for why so many of the current laws make about that much sence

we get the ocational drive by gang thing , gangs in the parks , but the majority of homicides in the surounding area are vehicular , knife , or blunt force trama there are relitivly few shooting homicides in the state. 

more drunk, drugged, angry , upset , people that fight and someone gets hit or stabbed with somthing that they die from. somthing like 95% or more of homicide victims know thier killer here , most often from the cases that make the news it is the boyfreind , husband or X that is the killer.
the biggest gun murder here in the last year was a murder suicide , the exboyfreind / baby dady got rid of both his baby mamas and both his children then found a parking lot and finished himself. it was sad and only a few blocks from my brothers place.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

mldollins said:


> here regarding this. But, is anyone certain on this? If it is proof of test firing...that is great.
> 
> However, is there a ballistics database that my gun is now in?


Yes,the state you purchased the handgun in has a ballistic fingerprint of the pin strike and extractor marks.....only useful if barrel hasn't been changed as they are considered supplimentary evidence to the rifling marks on bullet(and Glocks have polygonal rifling,which is a whole nother discussion).If you change the barrel,the other marks are pretty circumstantial evidence...changing the barrel is always a great option with a Glock has you can then fire lead reloads in it.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

So, are you saying that a digital photo of the spent bullet and primer cap are on file somewhere?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I don't see a problem with it unless you are planning on commiting a crime with the gun.

If I or a loved one were murdered with that gun I would like them to be able to find the person who used it. If those spent bullets help that would be great.

Yes DH and I own several hand guns and long guns.

When you buy guns from a individual it's a chance you take that, that gun hasn't commited a crime.


----------

